# Cored Bowls



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are 4 more sets of cored bowls. Sorry for the pic's but they are going out the door as we speak. Takes me more time which is frustrating trying to make sure the sanding is done well and having a eye that doesn't work. lol Anyway these are finished with Antique Oil. The size ranges from 13", 9", and 4 1/2". They are spalted maple and cherry. What is so funny is I haven't sold a bowl in 2 yrs now all of a sudden I have orders for 4 sets but guess I won't complain at $165 a set.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

So, I am guessing, Bernie, that once you can see the standard will improve......LOL


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great work as usual!

Some great character in that wood.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If that's the best you can do now I'm looking forward to see what you can do when you can see again. Do you do the oiling with the bowls still on the lathe and how many coats or maybe the better question is just how do you apply it?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to you all. Well I don't know if the standard will improve as I must say the wife does have a pretty good eye and has been a great help. 

Charles I don't finish on my lathe. I always finish them after all the sanding and it is completely done. I either use Minwax Antique oil or walnut oil. On these I saturate them with the antique oil until they won't take anymore. I generally keep putting it on till I see no dry spots say after 3 or 4 minutes. Once that happens I take paper towels and wipe off the excess. I let it sit for 24 hrs to dry. I will put a second heavy coat and let sit for 10 minutes or so. I will again wipe it down to rid the excess. Then after it has dried for 24 hrs I will take a small swatch of T-shirt and wipe it down with oil. This I do not wipe off. Sometimes I will put a 4th coat on depending on the shine I want. I try and let them cure for at least a week or more before I move them. 

The walnut oil finish is put on the same way but generally only two coats is needed.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bernie,

They look great to me and remember I had both my eyes done last year!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Bernie.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful bowls, Bernie


----------



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

I admire your bowls and hope that in not the too distant future that I will be able to come close to yours since I am a beginner woodturner.

Just curious Bernie, can you share how you market yours bowls and your other quality works of art?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Those are wonderful sets of bowls! The wood are gorgeous and the finish looks amazing, no wonder you got many orders. It's worth it, money well spent for those beautiful turning pieces. Excellent job Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again for all the kind words. 

Ken I market my turnings thru Carnagie Art Gallery, a Floral/Craft store, and at the Buffalo Bill Cultural Center. The BBCC buys everything outright. All of the above get a 30% discount so they can make some money to. I do a couple of local craft fairs each year around Christmas. I have pens, key ring toothpick holders, key ring pill holders, birdhouse ornaments, seam rippers, pepper mills, salt mills, vases, platters, plates, toothpick dispensers, wine bottle stoppers and bowls at all 3 places plus have these at the craft fair. I get a lot of orders during the year just by word of mouth. Just a example I sold 80 mini birdhouse ornaments at the two craft fairs at $15 each for $1200. I also have a standing order each year from 4 ladies for 30 of those same birdhouses. They give each grandkids one every year. Hope that helps and gives you a idea.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Outstanding, Bernie. As usual.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Alexis.


----------

